# Millburn, NJ - Like new 18 Inch Blizzack Snow tires on Jeep JK wheels



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/wto/d/like-new-18-inch-blizzak-snow/6571152240.html


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ken643 said:


> https://newjersey.craigslist.org/wto/d/like-new-18-inch-blizzak-snow/6571152240.html


Had enough of plowing eh.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, Yes all done, Plow.tires all sold. Off to Florida. Plowing was very good to me, but i'm done.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ken643 said:


> Hi, Yes all done, Plow.tires all sold. Off to Florida. Plowing was very good to me, but i'm done.


Was in Fla a couple weeks ago and can't understand way someone would want to live there. Hot humid and people all over the place.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

looks like this is all done and sold so I'll close this out


----------

